# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Do I need a Plumber to put up Gutter

## HandyDaddy

Hi there 
I have been talking with a Roof Tiler today, getting a quote for tiling a new extension on my house. He said that before he could tile the roof I would have to put up fascia boards and get a Plumber to fit the valley flashing and rainwater gutters. 
Do I really need a Plumber to put up new gutters? 
This is such a simple DIY task. Am I really going to be breaking the law by putting up my own gutters? 
Mike

----------


## leeton

Not in my opinion...providing you know what you are doing...I did mine...but I also replaced the whole roof too :Biggrin:

----------


## Terrian

> Not in my opinion...providing you know what you are doing...I did mine...but I also replaced the whole roof too

  metal roof, your a very naughty boy  :Smilie:

----------


## HandyDaddy

> metal roof, your a very naughty boy

  Since Leeton is a "naughty boy", does this mean that it is stricky "illegal" for me to fix up my own gutters on a new extension. I am quite capable of actually doing the work, however this extension will be built under a building permit and building control, therefore will a licensed plumber be necessary to put up the gutter? 
Mike

----------


## nww1969

If it involves a valley flashing I think I would pay for an expert to do.
Standard guttering is easy but if we are talking about the V valley flashing, its 
crucial this is right the first time to prevent leaks. 
Hope I'm reading your post right with the V  valley type flashing.

----------


## leeton

My extension is part of the whole project and that is under building permit etc. etc...if any one asks, not that they will...my brother did it...he is a plumber..by the way "Terrain" with you living in Kilsyth...you may have driven past and seen my big metal roof...no more clues. :Biggrin:

----------


## looseless

Yes, mate.  If you want to do it by the book, then a licensed plumber should do the valley gutter and the eaves gutter.  The building inspector may ask for a certificate of compliance for the work, so if you are doing it with a building permit then you should save yourself potential problems by getting a plumber to do it.  Hope that helps, and good luck my friend. :2thumbsup:

----------


## murray44

Yep, get a plumber. Someone will need to hold the ladder while you're up on the roof.   :Biggrin:

----------


## rrobor

Ok, by the legal whatever it is A tiler can not fit a valley, that is a plumbers job. Now a valley is a  bent piece of tin with the edges bent over. The centre of that goes down the centre of the valley. Why do you need a plumber, Well I dont know. I would suspect the plumbers union did a deal somewhere along the line,but dont quote me. So yes you need a plumber to be legal,after all who else is going to pay for his holiday home'

----------


## HandyDaddy

Hi Guys 
Thanks for the input. I did a bit of searching myself and found this extract from the Plumbing Industry Commission, Victoria. They say that a Licenced plumber must be contracted to perform "Roofing (stormwater) work", and then go on to define Roofing (strormwater) work as below.   *Roofing (stormwater)* is the construction, installation, replacement, repair, alteration, maintenance, testing or commissioning of any roof covering or roof flashing and any part of a roof drainage system involved in the collection or disposal of stormwater, which connects to ground level and includes the connection of any stormwater piping to;  a below-ground stormwater drain; an on-site retention or storage tank; and any design work that is incidental to, or associated with, any work described above.   Roofing (Stormwater) work does not include: any cleaning, painting or preparation work in relation to any item, device or equipment involved in the collection or disposal of stormwater other than the connection, disconnection or alteration of that item, device or equipment; and the construction, installation, replacement, repair, alteration, maintenance, testing or commissioning of any roof covering consisting of non-metallic tiles, slate or flat membrane sheeting or any design work that is incidental to, or associated with, that work.The interesting part here is in the last but one paragraph which says Roofing (stormwater) work does NOT include ...   preparation work in relation to any item, device or equipment involved in the collection or disposal of stormwater other than the connection, disconnection or alteration of that item, device or equipment;   So, preparation work could involve, putting up gutter brackets, cutting gutter to length, making the holes for the spout, possibly assembling the gutter and spout and fixing onto the brackets, all ready to be "Connected" to the stormwater drain by the plumber. 
Seems to me to be open to interpretation. 
However, enough time wasted, I now know I have to get a plumber to put up my gutters if I want a Certificate of Final Inspection from the building inspector. 
And do you know what bugs me even more - I'm a fully qualified Chartered Electrical Engineer - but I'm not allowed to do my own electrical work either.  :No:

----------


## Tools

Just reading that you can do your own roof tiling. I didn't know that. 
Tools

----------


## HandyDaddy

> Just reading that you can do your own roof tiling. I didn't know that. 
> Tools

  Hi Tools 
I've been looking into that one too. It seems its not illegal to do your own tiling, but as a tiler told me the other day "No one will sell you new tiles in Victoria unless your in the trade". I guess you can't blame them for looking after their work.

----------


## Terrian

> Since Leeton is a "naughty boy", does this mean that it is stricky "illegal" for me to fix up my own gutters on a new extension.

  that would seem to be the case.   

> I am quite capable of actually doing the work, however this extension will be built under a building permit and building control, therefore will a licensed plumber be necessary to put up the gutter?

  It is strange / silly.
My FIL built a verandah, 4m x 6m (apporx),  Inspector was not fussed that he put on the roof or gutters, was happy to sigh off on the job, but if it had been the actualy house, the FIL would have had to had a plumber do the gutters etc. to get the permit signed off. 
The other thing is, as others have said, it is legal to roof / re-roof if it is tiles, but not metal.

----------


## Terrian

> Hi Tools 
> I've been looking into that one too. It seems its not illegal to do your own tiling, but as a tiler told me the other day "No one will sell you new tiles in Victoria unless your in the trade". I guess you can't blame them for looking after their work.

  thats a wide brush, I have known people that ordered house lots of roof tiles, but they were not roof tilers. It maybe that they knew what the wanted, and just rang up and ordered, maybe they just sounded like they were roof tilers / builders.

----------

